# chemin d'acces d'un fichier dans icloud drive en vba ?



## jrbridge2 (25 Novembre 2021)

Bonjour,
comment accéder à des fichiers excel qui sont placés dans icloud drive à partir d'un autre fichier excel qui s'y trouve aussi?
quel chemin ?
/users/utilisateur/..... ?


----------

